# Scranton PA - Racing Pigeons Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Scranton PA Pigeons - Link is to a Facebook Post - Hope It Works For You

If you can adopt or help place these racing pigeons, please PM or e-mail me for the contact info of the person who has all the information.
The owner of the pigeons is deceased, and his family members are wanting to re-home the birds. 

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Never heard back from the family email never answered just curious if they got rid of them.


----------

